# Any cruze ltz wheels for sale?



## Cruze Eco (Oct 14, 2012)

*hello i was just wondering if anyone was selling any cruze ltz (18") wheels? I was looking for some that came with tires, tpms, and stems also were in fantastic shape no scratches or marks. Just let me know preferably chicago area.

Thanks*


----------

